
Bono's ONE foundation under fire for giving 1% of funds to charity - georgecmu
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1314543/Bonos-ONE-foundation-giving-tiny-percentage-funds-charity.html
======
dalke
And the ONE foundation has said 1) It's not a charity, 2) they don't take
public contributions, 3) the private funders, who are on the board and include
the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, do not have a problem with the
spending.

